# inexpensive alternative for 40 gallons



## VenomVipe (Apr 4, 2009)

I have theis idea that if you get 40 gallon for your young tegu, instead of spending $75 on a cage you can buy a rubbermaid 40 gallon with similiar dimensions and cut out most of the top and replace it with high quality screen/mesh and then you have the less asthetic 40 gallon. In ten months it's not even gonna be any use any way. Total cost is like $25 at the most.



Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 4, 2009)

The only problem with that is it doesn't allow the tegu to see outside the cage. Where as with the 40 gal the tegu can watch you and others in the room doing whatever your doing.Unless your able to buy a clear bin because the largest I've been able to find have all been tan coloured.

Although if you wanted to you could buy some plexi-glass and cut out a opening in the front of the bin and have yourself a make shift window. Just buy some small nuts and bolts, silicone, plexi, and the rubbermaid bin.

Spencer


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya i see your point. I recently saw a 45 gallon at walmart that was nearly transparent with appropriate dimensions. I am tempted to get a glass cage but they are sooo expensive for the time they last. I would eventually like to breed them and it could turn out as a useful hatchling enclosure. Another option would to be to build one entirely out of plexi glass and build it to where it has a screen on the market that fits its like it was custom made.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 4, 2009)

Get the tank!! You'll find SOMETHING to put in it!! It's called ECS, Empty Cage Syndrome. You aren't a true reptile nut until you have a few empty tanks around and eventually find something to put in it.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 4, 2009)

the only problem I would see with it would be the temps... to get the temp gradient the basking light would be on one side with the other cool... if that lamps rays catch that plastic enough, its liable to not only melt, but cause toxic fumes in the process... if money is lacking enough to not afford a $75 tank, check out walmart for some T.V stands... already have glass doors, its sturdy and made of wood, and EASILY transformed to an enclosure. I spent $25 bucks on my T.V stand and its about to be a dragon tank and it has a foot print of 36"x 20" so a tad bit wider than a 40 breeder.




EDIT:

To add to that, mines already sealed lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 4, 2009)

cool thanks ill try that do you have a brand name please


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont have a brand name actually, I can try to look you one up tho.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 4, 2009)

I have one word for you to fix all cage and terrarium problems

CRAIGSLIST!!!

Jesus! You can find anything and everything and one thing there is on ther like crazy is 55gal aquariums and birdcages etc for cheap cheap, and then they also have slightly cracjed ones that are haul off prices. 

It is my new friend now that cash is low.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 4, 2009)

ColdThirst said:


> I have one word for you to fix all cage and terrarium problems
> 
> CRAIGSLIST!!!
> 
> ...




AMEN to that! lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, there are alot of good deals on there for 5-180 gallon tanks, I don't see things on there that are good for adult tegus though.  Not in my area at least.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks so much guys ill see whats on craigslist


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 6, 2009)

Are there any custom copanies that make cages just for reptiles like Boa Master that are cheaply that you know of. You know the companies that are much smaller than zoomed or exo terre


----------

